# For anyone interesting in carnivorous plants



## Schloaty (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey All,

Don't know how many of you cross over into carnivorous plants, but if you do, and you're in the New England area....

The 6th annual NECPS show (New England Carnivorous Plant Society) show is being held at the Roger Williams Park greenhouse this weekend.

Saturday 11 to 4, Sunday 10 to 3.

This is the largest collection of cp's to be assemble on the east coast. A true must-see for anyone even vaguely interested in the hobby!


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 24, 2008)

If you go, I'd like to see pics!


----------



## Schloaty (Sep 26, 2008)

There's no "if" about it.

I've got the hotel reserved....I'm actually a representative for the North American Sarracenia Conservancy (as the same suggests, we were formed to protect the genus _Sarracenia_ ), so I'll be working our "booth" for a lot of the time.

Anyway, pictures will definately be available some time next week - as I plan on taking tons of them, I'm going to need to weed through them (no pun intended) and pick out the goods ones.


----------



## Schloaty (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi All,

The show was a great time! For photo's rather than post just mine....check out this thread on my CP forum. We had a lot of photographers! They start on page 6 or 7.

Carnivorous plant show photos


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice pics!

I really like those Hamata plants!


----------



## bill krut (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah, any pics of rafflesiana or rajah


----------



## Schloaty (Oct 7, 2008)

Boy, you guys know how to pick 'em!

Rajah and hamata are two of the most prestigous Nepenthes for a collector to grow....provided they can grow them well.

I cannot grow either of them well - I don't get the required nightime cooling in my greenhouse over the summer. I've fried one hamata and two rajahs. I've given up on those two until I can afford a serious swamp cooler.... so it should be another 30 or 40 years.....LOL

Rafflesiana, on the other hand, I do pretty well with. It a beginnger plant, though, so that's not bragging rights. Having one six feet tall may be, though! Not any more...I chopped it down for cuttings. Sold 'em at the show!


----------

